# Double canines?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Are the deciduous teeth loose and wobbly or are they firmly in place? If they are wobbly I think you can expect them to come out on their own, but if they feel firmly in place I would have your vet look sooner than later. My mom's mpoo had to have quite a number of deciduous teeth pulled at the vet. I want to say he was about 7-8 months old at the time, but don't hold me to that. My maine **** cats (rip dear girls) both had this happen and lost the deciduous teeth without intervention.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I had 15 of Misha's baby teeth pulled. Glad I did because her bite was saved. I would ask your vet. Some will loosen and come out on their own and some are stubborn like my Misha's.


----------



## TheOz (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you both, His deciduous canines are still firmly in place but, his adult teeth are just starting to come out. I will give him a week; and some big meaty bones to chew on; maybe he can work them loose by himself.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd give it until 8 months or so before deciding they won't come out on their own. Just watch out for trapped food, etc

Brooks' upper canines did not come out until 7 1/2 months.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Our local veterinary specialist often recommends they be pulled by 6 months. 

Rebecca


----------

